# Triarch Stalkers: how can i make them?



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

So i've been going through the new Necron codex and decided that the Triacrch Stalkers look pretty damn good. But unfortunately, GW hasn't made a model for them. So i was wondering what i could use to make one of them.

Any Ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

for the base.
http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/Infinity/PANOCEANIA/Armbots/prod_5638.html

use spare parts for a common center?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Would you be able to use one of these as a base?


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Dicrel Seijin is also good,

rember you will have to combine the legs of two of them to make the legs look as big as a Triarch Stalkers.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Would you be able to use one of these as a base?


the picture isn't showing up for some reason?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i'd wait until wave 2, i rekon new wraits, tomb spiders, night sythe and triarch stalker will be comming


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

sybarite said:


> for the base.
> http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/Infinity/PANOCEANIA/Armbots/prod_5638.html
> 
> use spare parts for a common center?


How come your link does not go to the displayed URL? It routes through another webpage/URL. Is this some form of browsing tracker? Either way, it should be noted in your link or as a subnote, that the URL you are displaying is NOT where your browser will be re-directed if you click on it. :angry:

It goes to this.... //api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=9b9e513e697cf99fe18d2d2baabff338


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Link works for me.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, it works, you just don't notice the extra step your browser is taking because you probably don't have the super duper firewall I have.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I was thinking after gathering enough bits, scratch building them with some lychguard shields and some Sentinel kits.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i would just wait for them to be released, they will be along shortly


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, rumours say they're out before the end of the month, so I'd just wait.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

You really think GW would make a new unit, heck, a truckload of units, and NOT supply a model for it?

Just wait for it to come out, man. Use the money for some other Necron units if you really must, or just save up. Unless money isn't a problem, in which case; BUY MORE LYCHGUARD!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> You really think GW would make a new unit, heck, a truckload of units, and NOT supply a model for it?


Have you not heard of GW before... they do that sort of thing all the time. Hell, nids are still waiting for a Tervigon kit... which is pretty much equivalent to a night scythe in terms of how many people run (or want to run) them. Then you have daemons not having one of the most common choices in any daemon army: the tzeentch chariot.
All in all a little shocking...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey, neither Tervigons nor Thunderwolf Cavalry got models, and personally I haven't seen a Tyranid list without at least one Tervigon (And Thunderwolf mounts for Wolf Lords are quite popular, I gather).










Too big?

Midnight


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

To be fair though, both Thunderwolves and Tervigons are part of the current lawsuits GW are issuing, which is a possible reason they've been delayed....


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

If you want to make one from pieces from the current range, I would use either:



















Depending on what look you are after, the necron pilot is easy - just take a command barge and kit bash the lot.

Trouble will be the cost of this conversions though, tbh I would wait for a release unless you really like modelling or have money to burn.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

True, things like the Thunderwolves (I'm sure I played an opponent with three of them recently, and they didn't seem like conversions...) and Tervigons (easily adaptable from Carnifex) do not have a model.

However, look at the DE release. Heck even look at BA. The Stormraven didn't come out for a while but it did eventually. Just like the DE aircraft and Talos models which didn't come out until later on, along with all those finecast retinue models.

I'm just saying I highly doubt we won't see a Night Scythe or Doom Scythe, especially seeing how the majority of Necron kits so far have been dual-kits, and with Night Scythes and Doom Scythes both looking so similar I feel we will see them soonish.

As for the Triarch, I think it will come alongside the new Canoptek models. The Canoptek Spyder and Triarch Stalker could possibly make a dual kit, if GW are sneaky enough.


----------



## r9a9g9e (Aug 31, 2008)

IF the kit does not come out, I was thinking of the soul grinder legs + command barge. would need a crap tone of work though.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

sybarite said:


> for the base.
> http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/Infinity/PANOCEANIA/Armbots/prod_5638.html
> 
> use spare parts for a common center?


Probably a tad small.

That thing's on a 40mm base, btw (I have two of them).

Maybe fine for an 'epic' stalker though.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Insanity72 said:


> the picture isn't showing up for some reason?


Huh, not sure what happened. When I went to edit, the link was fine. In any case, I copied it to photobucket and put in the new URL. Hopefully that fixes it.

Here's the info on it, since I forgot to include it when I was in my first post: The Rebot HMG is from the Aleph army from the Infinity game released by Corvus Belli.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The image in the triarch (I assume thast what it is) would be convertable from a defiler. But I would be tempted to just wait for it to come out. I suspect it will be out with in the next month or 2. 

I do hope they make one as its a great concept.


----------



## lordbloodshed (Dec 14, 2008)

I plan to use the legs from some of the Cryx Warjacks from warmachine probably the Leviathan. Then I would take the command barge and kit bash that to make the stalker.


----------

